# why is my marijuana plants growing very slowly after 5 weeks



## ianthequeer (Jun 16, 2007)

why is my marijuana plants growing very slowly after 5 weeks

i have transfered from seedling compost to hydroponic system i use corect feed ( BIG BUD NUTRIENT ) 18 hrs a day Envirolite bulbs water 3 times a day & have correct pH 5.8

plants 3 inches tall but similar to pic below

any help appreciated

Cheers

IANTHEQUEER

[email protected]


----------



## dobshibby (Jun 16, 2007)

hey ian,im not a very experienced grower,especially hydro,but the plant seems very small for its age.if i was to have a stab at whats wrong,i think your giving it too much nutes(leaves look burnt)so you could have a nute lockout(plant has stopped taking in nutes due to excess).the remedy for this would be to flush out the soil with plain ph'd water(if its a 1 gallon pot,flush about 2-3 gallons of water through it)until it runs clear.DONT DO ANYTHING YET!!!wait until a more advanced hydro grower helps u first cos im only a newbie myself.


----------



## dobshibby (Jun 16, 2007)

also watering 2-3 times a day is fine if your plant is in rockwool,but in soil i think thats too much cos if the roots are constantly drenched then the roots are not getting oxygen.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 16, 2007)

:fid:Ian, I am playing the tiny violin in mourning for this plant. If it looks like that (even bigger) after 5 weeks, probably just about everything is wrong. The most likely advice you'll get from the experts here is a request more for imformation about your grow, but also to go the GROW GUIDES, read everything there. 

Identify what you did differently than what is in the grow guide, throw that baby out with the dirty bathwater:cry:, get some new seeds and start over. 

Ok, you don't have to toss it, but I think it would be a more positive experience to start anew at the same time!


----------



## bunkin2 (Jun 16, 2007)

yeap yeap yeap. my 5 week olds are 12-15 inches tall and very healthy.
you did something wrong from the start.
read about germinating then trans plant. i water every two days. using mericle grow only. (mericle grow once a week or 10 days)
sorry to say, but get more seeds and start your grow from the start.
good luck.
you can learn from reading around about anything you want to know right here at the forum.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 16, 2007)

Imma have to go with the other guys too, you could start a seed now..and two weeks from now have a healthier plant that same size or bigger..or..fight to fix that one..and maybe in two weeks it will be back at a similar size to the new one... I would just take that one.. put it outside in full sun and leave it... and start a new one... i have a plant that i thought got diseased... i took it outside and its still all weird.. i think its the MG soil... seems to be a common in all these EDIT FOR LANGUAGE. PLEASE DO NOT USE WORDS THAT YOU HAVE TO MISPELL TO GET PAST THE LANGUAGE FILTERS. IT MAKES US MODS HAVE TO PUT THIS KIND OF CRAP IN YOUR POST. up plants


----------



## Old Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

You mention Big Bud nutrient. If you are talking about Advanced Nutrient's Big Bud it is only used as a bud enhancer after the plants are budding. It should never be used in the vegetative stage. You need a veg nutrient now, but it is probably too late for this plant.


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm gonna go with everybody else!:fid: 
Sorry, bro. Start over and make sure you don't use nutes if using miracle grow soil, it usually has nutes already in it. If not just use light veg nutrients.


----------



## hashpipe (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah man me to i think you should put it in the ground outside(were not visable to lurking eyes) and start over, maybe sweet old mother nature can rais it back to health, well later man.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 16, 2007)

I think everyone is right on this.  Start over and dont give your plants any nutes till they are three weeks old.  If you asked me for my personal opinion I would recomend not using miracle grow soil cause it usually has time released nutrients in it.  Remember that is just my opinion.  I am new to this site but i have already seen so many newbies using mg soil and then giving the plants nutrients on top of that and it is killing the plants.  I read a lot of the posts and info on this site and then i started growing after i got a little knowledge and it really helped.  So keep reading and you will have a great grow.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 17, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> seems to be a common in all these EDIT FOR LANGUAGE. PLEASE DO NOT USE WORDS THAT YOU HAVE TO MISPELL TO GET PAST THE LANGUAGE FILTERS. IT MAKES US MODS HAVE TO PUT THIS KIND OF CRAP IN YOUR POST. up plants


 
Not trying to be dense here, but if I'm guilty here, could you pm me as I don't know what words you're talking about. Wasn't trying to evade the filters- I'm innocent! :baby: Ok, maybe not that innocent, but ignorant anyway & can't stop if I don't know whatcha mean.

Thanks BBurnin for watching out for us.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 17, 2007)

This time, I paid more attention & then went and edited some of my errant posts. Thanks for reminding :hitchair: us, RatherBBurnin.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 17, 2007)

Old Bud said:
			
		

> You mention Big Bud nutrient. If you are talking about Advanced Nutrient's Big Bud it is only used as a bud enhancer after the plants are budding. It should never be used in the vegetative stage. You need a veg nutrient now, but it is probably too late for this plant.


 
+1


----------

